# urgent help visa refused



## jak0076 (Oct 28, 2009)

hi i am currently living in the uk .... and am 31 weeks pregnant ... my fiance is still stuck in south africa... there is nothing i want more than him to be here especially for the birth of our baby.... he applied for a visitors visa so that he would atlest be able to see the baby be born then apply for the more expensive more complicated visa at a later date .... they refused the visitor visa ... on grounds they think he will overstay. we dont currently have the financial backing to prove the money they want .... for financial standing ,,,, part of teh fiance visa application ... can anyone help or advice ... the baby is due in 9 weeks  
thanks
katie


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

jak0076 said:


> hi i am currently living in the uk .... and am 31 weeks pregnant ... my fiance is still stuck in south africa... there is nothing i want more than him to be here especially for the birth of our baby.... he applied for a visitors visa so that he would atlest be able to see the baby be born then apply for the more expensive more complicated visa at a later date .... they refused the visitor visa ... on grounds they think he will overstay. we dont currently have the financial backing to prove the money they want .... for financial standing ,,,, part of teh fiance visa application ... can anyone help or advice ... the baby is due in 9 weeks
> thanks
> katie



It would seem you may have been very honest on your aplication and are now paying the price. Your only recourse would be to apeal the decission and see what they say.


----------

